# Other uses for coffee maker and grinder?



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I used to never drink coffee- or maybe once in a while I'd make instant. Then I started getting migraines and discovered I was having instant coffee daily, so I splurged and got a drip coffee maker. A few months later, I splurged again and bought a coffee grinder. The combination, especially with freshly roasted beans from a local specialty store, is really yummy!









However, I'm starting to suspect that coffee may not be that good for me, so I haven't had any in a few days. I'm drinking tea instead.

Can the coffee maker be used to brew tea from loose tea leaves, rather than buying tea bags?

Is there something else I can use the coffee grinder for?


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Coffee grinders are wonderful for grinding fresh spices.


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

What is making you suspect that coffee isn't good for you?


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

If you are still using the coffee maker and grinder for coffee even occasionally I would not use them for anything else. Coffee oils stick to those things like crazy, and if you try to brew tea in it it will smell like coffee. Same goes for grinding spices and such. You could clean them out perfectly and use them for other stuff, but you'd have to repeat the cleaning process every time you made coffee. A BIG pain.


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

Grinding some plain rice in the coffee grinder really helps clean out any remaining coffee bean residue, which would be good if you wanted to use it for grinding spices or anything else.


----------



## yentroc (Jul 22, 2005)

a coffee grinder is great for grinding whole flax seeds into flax meal. i like the idea of rice first to remove oils.


----------



## HappiLeigh (Mar 30, 2005)

The grinder will work like an itty bitty food processor. So you could chop a little handful of fresh herbs, nuts for a salad, spices, etc. I also chopped up grains in mine a few times to make baby cereal. Like someone already mentioned, though, you have to really clean it to get the coffee taste out.


----------



## GoGoGirl (Oct 13, 2008)

Well I just bought my first coffee grinder to grind up my placenta...but I don't think that's what you're looking for


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

No, I don't need to use my coffee grinder for your placenta.









Thanks for the ideas about the spices and stuff- and to keep it designated for coffee until I'm sure I'm done with grinding coffee, so I don't end up with coffee-flavored parsley!









Any other uses for a coffee pot? Can it be used to brew loose tea?


----------



## simcon (Jul 31, 2002)

Sorry, no ideas about the coffee maker, but I just wanted to add that I use my coffee grinder to make bread crumbs too (in addition to the spices).


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

If you cleaned the coffee maker, you could just fill it with water and use it like an electric kettle. I don't think I'd brew tea in it though. . .


----------



## lee_kim (Mar 2, 2009)

i just drink coffee from grinder machine.
i hate dissoluble coffee. it make my head hurt
T_T
but drinking coffee inmorning is good for health
i usually drink tea more than coffee,
maybe, it's a custom in my country- asian country
we drink hot tea every day


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
Any other uses for a coffee pot? Can it be used to brew loose tea?

I don't see why you couldn't. You might have to play with how much to put in the filter area.

A suggestion I read about if you got coffee grounds in your coffee, is to put a second filter on top of the ground coffee or tea leaves in your case. So basically you are making a tea bag out of coffee filters.









Try it and let us know if it works.


----------

